# My responce to Dubai Vs New York



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

city vs city, go read............. ;O)


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

it is New York now

in 2015 maby dubai


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

I never click on any of these vs. threads anymore! they're just a waste of time and space.


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

kay:


crazyeight said:


> I never click on any of these vs. threads anymore! they're just a waste of time and space.


----------



## Blue_Copper (Dec 22, 2004)

City vs. City threads are the most bia coversation i have ever heard!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

UAE_CONDOR said:


> it is New York now
> 
> in 2015 maby dubai


How in the world would that happen? Are you talking about skyline only?


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

that will happen!!!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

throughout the historu of mankind empies have fallen as the new ones rose, which is the case with China, UAE, and many other Asian country


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Last time I checked, China hasn't fallen. Even when conquered by the Mongols, it still retained its character and culture. The idea of te rise and fall of nations is baseless, I submit the 5,000 year history of China as proof.


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> How in the world would that happen? Are you talking about skyline only?



it is happen in
DUBAI 
DUBAI HAVE
OIL
:nocrook: 
الحمد الله الله يديمة​


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

That's the biggest crock I've ever heard. If you're going to make bold(and extremely stupid) comments like that, atleast be able to back them up.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

don't care about it.
nevertheless the comment dubai in 2015 MAYBE is wether stupid nor bold.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=234637

hehehe


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Yeah, what point are you trying to make with that thread?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Why the hell do people keep making stupid vs. threads like these. It's pointless as there's no comparrison between a city more than 10 times the size of another. Aswell as that it just provokes people :bash:


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

crazyeight said:


> I never click on any of these vs. threads anymore! they're just a waste of time and space.


100% correct


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Hey, could you reply to the Istanbul vs Dubai thread? A lot of people are confused as to why you said Dubai is better when it comes to civil liberties and democracy.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

why are they confused?


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> ^Hey, could you reply to the Istanbul vs Dubai thread? A lot of people are confused as to why you said Dubai is better when it comes to civil liberties and democracy.



just a waste of time


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Then why did you bother answering to the thread, UAE_Condor? You voted for Dubai on all counts, but didn't explain why. You aren't wasting your time by doing this. You're wasting _everyone elses_ time.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Actually the Dubai vs Istanbul one is more interesting.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Hey, could you reply to the Istanbul vs Dubai thread? A lot of people are confused as to why you said Dubai is better when it comes to civil liberties and democracy.


Depends on the social status you are in, on the whole it is Dubai.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

malec said:


> Actually the Dubai vs Turkey one is more interesting.



these idiots compare cities to countries?
lol what about bavaria vs. france :hahaha: 
thank god i am too lazy to leave the uae section


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry about that. I meant to say Istanbul. Looks like I was the idiot


----------

